# New A6 is prone to cause accidents!!



## vrsexxy_GTI (Sep 14, 2004)

that's right! it happened to me this morning on my way to work, and it recently happened to 2 of my friends....this car is so beautiful it can cause road accidents! it's hard to stop stairing at it







i was in traffic this morning and a black one just passes me by...i was like woooow and just kept stairing until the car ahead of me slammed his brakes







2 friends told me a similiar story last week







i have to say this car is gorgeous...even though my dad drives an 05 A8 i am very impressed by this A6....it pisses me off that audi sales don't catch up to m-b and bmw even though they are much better cars


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: New A6 is prone to cause accidents!! (vrsexxy_GTI)*

























































































Same here, wouldn't consider M-B or BMW for a second.


----------



## Martha_vw (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: New A6 is prone to cause accidents!! (vrsexxy_GTI)*

That thing is hot!! 
I am licking and biting my lips as we speak.....


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

I think it looks better on the road than in pictures. The metallic orange/rust color is amazing though.


----------



## GTX141 (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: (Triumph)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Triumph* »_I think it looks better on the road than in pictures. The metallic orange/rust color is amazing though.

BINGO!! This car has such an amazing presence on the road that pictures simply can't express.


----------



## Gus Polinski (Jul 20, 2001)

#@!^@^ I just spilled my coffee!!!


----------



## VdubChaos (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: (GTX141)*

I agree.....in pics it doesnt look as good as the older one.
When I seen one on the road...it made me rethink that


----------



## Volkswagenut (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: New A6 is prone to cause accidents!! (vrsexxy_GTI)*

If you have a 5 to 10 year old Audi, the tranny will cost you $7,500 and up, to replace. The reason I mention this, is because most people on the Vortex would never buy/lease a brand new Audi. They might on the other hand, consider buying a used one.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: New A6 is prone to cause accidents!! (Volkswagenut)*

BTW, how about the Avant taillight?








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mtulashie (May 11, 2000)

*Re: New A6 is prone to cause accidents!! (Volkswagenut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Volkswagenut* »_If you have a 5 to 10 year old Audi, the tranny will cost you $7,500 and up, to replace. The reason I mention this, is because most people on the Vortex would never buy/lease a brand new Audi. They might on the other hand, consider buying a used one. 


You shouldn't have this problem if you buy a manual trans


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: New A6 is prone to cause accidents!! (vrsexxy_GTI)*

I just hope the accidents "caused" by the new A6 do not *involve* the A6....


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: New A6 is prone to cause accidents!! (silver30v)*

Eh.
In still pictures, at certain angles, the A6 looks great.
I was watching motorweek last night where they tested out the new A6. All I kept thinking was how ugly it was. I just don't like the looks of the A6 line of cars. In fact the only A6 I did like was the last gen A6 4.2 because it was a bit more aggressive. I think that aggressiveness has disappeared from the current A6 4.2, which was the version tested on motorweek. It does make some great noises when the rpms get towards redline though.


----------



## squishmann (Nov 20, 2003)

all Audis have great rears

Audi Rear> J.Lo Rear
never follow(unless you're not in a audi)


----------



## PassatB5.5 (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: New A6 is prone to cause accidents!! (6cylVWguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6cylVWguy* »_Eh.
In still pictures, at certain angles, the A6 looks great.
I was watching motorweek last night where they tested out the new A6. All I kept thinking was how ugly it was. I just don't like the looks of the A6 line of cars. In fact the only A6 I did like was the last gen A6 4.2 because it was a bit more aggressive. I think that aggressiveness has disappeared from the current A6 4.2, which was the version tested on motorweek. It does make some great noises when the rpms get towards redline though. 

Too funny, I saw the same show. I thought the rear looks like a Saturn. Overall the car looks ok, but certainly not worthy of drool.


----------



## false_vapor (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: New A6 is prone to cause accidents!! (vrsexxy_GTI)*

May be you should stare at pics here each time right before you drive. That way it won't be such a shock on the road.


----------



## corpsedub (Aug 3, 2001)

i have seen a few in person both on the street and at the dealer. they really do look nice in person. espesially the rear.


----------



## mister_g60 (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: (Triumph)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Triumph* »_I think it looks better on the road than in pictures. 

My sentiments exactly. Though let me add, it doesn't look bad in the pictures. Audi is so great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BLK9GEN (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: New A6 is prone to cause accidents!! (PassatB5.5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PassatB5.5* »_
Too funny, I saw the same show. I thought the rear looks like a Saturn. Overall the car looks ok, but certainly not worthy of drool. 

Not to jump on the X car looks like Y car bandwagon, but that's what I thought from seeing the car in person. I was much more impressed when the last A6 debuted. When it hit the market it was truly something unique and classy looking. The new A6 has the same general shape as the old one, but looks fatter w/ a few creases in the side, a huge grill and a Saturn L Series rear end grafted onto the back. The interior on the other hand is wonderful. Much better laid out and pleasing to the eye than the pics would have you believe IMHO. 
I just fail to see what's so compelling about this car. It's powertrains are still behind most of the competition (especially with new engines coming to the 5 Series and E-Class within a matter of months) and it's no better styled to my eye than the new Lexus GS, Infiniti M or MB E-Class. I wonder how it will sell in the long term (1-2 years from now). 



_Modified by jwaters943 at 4:02 PM 2-8-2005_


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

*Re: (Triumph)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Triumph* »_I think it looks better on the road than in pictures. The metallic orange/rust color is amazing though.

Agreed, that is a gorgeous color.
I think the new A6 is very nice, but the direct side view is not very flattering due to the huge front overhang.


----------



## VWAudi70 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: New A6 is prone to cause accidents!! (Son of a B...5er!)*

So Hot, So Hot... Want to touch the hiney!!!!!


----------



## FatSean (Jul 23, 1999)

*Re: New A6 is prone to cause accidents!! (VWAudi70)*

It is a good looking car...too bad the A4 looks like **** next to it.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: New A6 is prone to cause accidents!! (Volkswagenut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Volkswagenut* »_If you have a 5 to 10 year old Audi, the tranny will cost you $7,500 and up, to replace. The reason I mention this, is because most people on the Vortex would never buy/lease a brand new Audi. They might on the other hand, consider buying a used one. 


Sure it will... because we all know that all transmissions on 5 to 10 year old Audis magically destroy themselves.
-Tim


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: New A6 is prone to cause accidents!! (SilverSLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverSLC* »_
Sure it will... because we all know that all transmissions on 5 to 10 year old Audis magically destroy themselves.
-Tim























mine must be "malfunctioning", because I have 95k miles on my A4 and it was built 6 years ago (1/99)... and it still works okeydokey....
actually, both of mine must be malfunctioning, the avant was built 1/2000 and approaching 80k miles... and tranny still works....








I guess I'll have to wait for years 7,8,9,and 10 for the A4.......


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

the body is sweet, but the wheels ar a bit boring, if that thing had a better wheel style i think it would look that much better.


----------



## StattlichPassat (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: New A6 is prone to cause accidents!! (FatSean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FatSean* »_It is a good looking car...too bad the A4 looks like **** next to it.

Uh oh, don't let hawc hear you say that!


----------



## VW_GB (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: New A6 is prone to cause accidents!! (StattlichPassat)*

They are just amazing to look at and when you see one, (not many about yet) I turn and grin like an accident sugar'd up 5 year old.








The old one still makes my head turn - everytime.


----------



## Martha_vw (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: New A6 is prone to cause accidents!! (FatSean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FatSean* »_It is a good looking car...too bad the A4 looks like **** next to it.

Hey!! 
The A4 is hot!!


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

*Re: New A6 is prone to cause accidents!! (VW_GB)*

I'm still not feeling it. I was hoping for so much more. The last Gen A6 still holds my heart.


----------



## vrsexxy_GTI (Sep 14, 2004)

I think every Audi is perfect, i hope they keep it up and never follow!!


----------



## gravitymachine (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: New A6 is prone to cause accidents!! (Son of a B...5er!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Son of a B...5er!* »_










Gorgeous. BMW shmeee-MW.


----------



## billgti (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: (vrsexxy_GTI)*

very very pretty car
in fact i saw a blk one this morning going to work and it looked amazing. it's a big car, but it looks so sexy.


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: (billgti)*

i can't wait to see the us spec s line's start showing up.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (Triumph)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Triumph* »_I think it looks better on the road than in pictures. The metallic orange/rust color is amazing though.

This?
























Damn, could've had the opportunity to test drive that EXACT car (4.2) a while back, but they recommended me the A3 Sportback 3.2 DSG quattro.


----------



## munkey (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (Son of a B...5er!)*

yep, simple and clean lines. but alot of road presence. i love it.


----------



## koko12 (May 3, 2003)

*Re: New A6 is prone to cause accidents!! (vrsexxy_GTI)*

I think the car looks a 100 times better in person than in pictures, especiallythe front and rear view, but the view from the sides is ruined by the very long front and rear overhangs.


----------



## koko12 (May 3, 2003)

*Re: New A6 is prone to cause accidents!! (Son of a B...5er!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Son of a B...5er!* »_BTW, how about the Avant taillight?








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I love these style of tail lights. They look very classy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Infiniti for starting this trend.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: New A6 is prone to cause accidents!! (koko12)*

I think the car looks AMAZING in that commerical where it does the J turn, the red one. Saw one in a parking lot, I was like DAMN


----------



## PassatB5.5 (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: New A6 is prone to cause accidents!! (SilverSLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverSLC* »_
Sure it will... because we all know that all transmissions on 5 to 10 year old Audis magically destroy themselves.
-Tim

They do on Jetta's as well. 60k and blewey...


----------



## hitman 1.8T (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: New A6 is prone to cause accidents!! (koko12)*

that car is sex on wheels man


----------



## passatW86sp (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: New A6 is prone to cause accidents!! (hitman 1.8T)*

Saw one the other day and almost rearened the guy in front of me while trying to pick my jaw up form thr floor


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: New A6 is prone to cause accidents!! (koko12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koko12* »_
I love these style of tail lights. They look very classy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Infiniti for starting this trend.

well, infiniti seems not to like it any longer... the 2004 G35 had the LEDs similar to the pic; the 2005s look more like normal taillights (though I think they're LEDs underneath... you just can't see the individual, uh, diodes)


----------

